#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Novotel Beach and Golf Resort, Pak Nam, Chumphon

## PAG

Just spent the weekend at this place for a cycling event.   Situated about 15 km from Chumphon Town, and about 4 km from the village of Pak Nam.   80 odd rooms, with 2 swimming pools and a 9 hole golf course.   The location is very, very quiet, with nothing more than a few beach side restaurants as an option to the hotel for dining.

The rooms were comfortable, with either a king size or two single beds as options.   I think there were some suites also.









Each room has it's own balcony, with views over and pools and sea beyond.





One of the local beach bar restaurants.











The scenery in the area is quite attractive, with views out to islands near and far.




I arrived there Friday afternoon, having driven from Phuket, and Saturday was a day of bike exhibitions, bike clinics, bike testing, accessory sales etc, all by ProBike in Bangkok, the importers of Trek and Shimano.   The actual cycling itself was on Sunday, with people signing up for either 50km or 100km group rides (there were more than 150 people in each category).











On Saturday evening there was a buffet dinner around the pool, with around 400 people there.





I've stayed in worse places for sure, and I would recommend it for short stays, being a little too quiet for anything longer than a weekend for me.

Almost forgot the food.   Apart from breakfast, I ate in the evenings at the local beach restaurants, with the exception of Sunday night when I used the hotel.   Decent options of Thai and Western food, and having been Thai'd out for a couple of days, opted for a couple actually quite good Italian dishes.   





Sadly, no form of wine on the drinks menu, so washed down with a few 120 baht small Singha's (80 baht for large Singha's in the beach restaurants).

----------

